# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Creating A View

## Teach

What are some possible purposes of creating a view and how can it be used to reinforce data security. What description of circumstances can be used for a view to save re-programming?

----------


## rmiao

If you constantly query table for same set of data, you can create a view for that. From security point of view, you grant permission on view instead of table so user can only access certain rows in the table via view.

----------

